# Nephrectomy (radical) laparoscopic



## daniel (Jan 11, 2012)

How is the following coded.

Description:

1) Right laparoscopic hand-assisted radical nehprectomy
2) Excision of distal ureter and bladder cuff.


I see CPT 50234 (Nephrectom with total ureterectomy and bladder cuff- but this is an open procedure.

So would my default code be 50545 (radical nephrectomy) Laparoscopic.


your input would be appreciated on this case.

Thanks
Daniel<CPC


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Daniel, was the bladder cuff open or laparoscopic?


----------



## daniel (Jan 19, 2012)

everthing was done laparscopic.


----------

